# Reve trop ambitieux a mon gout...



## dude. (10 Mars 2012)

Voila Voila je suis un jeune gars qui a un reve, un reve d'une machie de cours qui serait facilement transportable, avec un mac os X 10.6.x.

Donc j'avais pensé a deux trois truc deja j'ai trouver ca sur le net, ce qui est ce que j'ai pu trouver de plus proche a mon project.

En gros je voudrais me faire une petite malette comme ca avec du matos de PC et des batteries (qui seront le plus gros soucis je penses bien) je voyais déja une gros config bien puissante mais comme je m'y connais pas trop en matos de pc fix j'aurais besoin de conseilles, un truc assez puissant pour les gamer (genre crysis héhé), sans compter que je fais pas mal de montage avec final cut pro sous mac, et un truc d'architecture mais ca demande pas grand chose, du surf sur le net enfin pas mal de connerie qui demande pas grande chose.

Aussi pour pas se faire chier avec les contrainte materiel pour un hackintosh je pensais faire une machine virtuelle de mac os X sous debian ou windows 7 (qui serait utilisé pour les jeux par la meme ocaz)

Comme j'aurais une grosse configue bien gourmante et bie chaude (sans compter sur le fait que la machine va tourner grosso modo H24 dans un pays chaud (au max 40°c) et assez humide) il faudra certainement un watercooling (géré manuellement) et donc de sacré batterie car je voudrais une autonomie minimum de 8H du surf internet.

il me faut un truc compact aussi max de 17*40*30 pour la valise donc faut mettre l'ecran, clavier, trackpad, matos (carte mere carte graphique...), les radiateurs, le bloc d'alim, les batteries, le cable d'alim et les accesoir (HP,webcam...) dans une malette de 17*40*30.

Le tout pour un budjet de 3 000 E.

Vous en pensez quoi? XD je sais j'en demandes beaucoup.


----------



## Powerdom (10 Mars 2012)

Bonjour,

Pour 3000 euros on peut déjà trouver un portable tout fait non ?


----------



## itOtO (10 Mars 2012)

+1 avec powerdom,

pour 3000 tu prends un macbook pro 17" avec core i7 2,5GHz, et avec l'argent qui reste tu rajoute un ssd et de la ram (ça coute moins cher sur amazon que sur l'apple store et ça se remplace et 2 minutes) et hop, t'as une config qui fait largement tourner ce que tu veux, se refroidit pas trop mal, est plus petite, à une bonne autonomie... etc


----------



## Sly54 (10 Mars 2012)

dude. a dit:


> faudra certainement un watercooling (géré manuellement)


C'est quoi du watercooling géré manuellement ? Tu balances régulièrement l'ordi dans la piscine pour le refroidir ?


----------



## itOtO (10 Mars 2012)

Sly54 a dit:
			
		

> C'est quoi du watercooling géré manuellement ? Tu balances régulièrement l'ordi dans la piscine pour le refroidir ?





Ou un petit coup dans le freezer!


----------



## rizoto (10 Mars 2012)

Donc je resume:

Tu veux monter l'équivalent d'une tour PC watercoolé dans une valise dans le but premier de jouer et d'aller en cours ...

genre ça: 






C'est une très mauvaise idée. 

Parce que des batteries pour alimenter l'équipement d'un ordinateur fixe, c'est cher et c'est lourd (une alimentation de base consomme genre 300 watt, ça donne grossomodo une conso de 15/20 AH sans l'écran)
Parce que un ordinateur dans une valise ce n'est pas fiable
Parce que une tour watercoolée n'est pas destinée à être transporter (poids du liquide, risque de fuite)
Parce que pour 3000 euros, tu as un ordinateur transportable (type Alienware) qui fera tout ça très bien

Fais juste une estimation du poids et de la batterie nécessaire pour faire tourner la chose. Tu vas comprendre.

Pourquoi être venu sur un forum MAC pour aborder ce sujet?


----------



## dude. (10 Mars 2012)

rizoto a dit:


> Donc je resume:
> 
> Tu veux monter l'équivalent d'une tour PC watercoolé dans une valise dans le but premier de jouer et d'aller en cours ...
> 
> ...



EXACTE, et j'y tiens a mon mac os x...

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 11h38 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 11h37 ----------

une des bonnes raisons pour laquel je m'achetes pas un alien war est que la derniere fois que quelqu'un en a importer un la ou je suis basé, il a prie feu en moins de 2 semaine XD
J'ai besoin d'un vrai refroidissement!


----------



## Powerdom (10 Mars 2012)

Sly54 a dit:


> C'est quoi du watercooling géré manuellement ? Tu balances régulièrement l'ordi dans la piscine pour le refroidir ?



   
Ah j'ai bien ris...


----------



## rizoto (10 Mars 2012)

dude. a dit:


> EXACTE, et j'y tiens a mon mac os x...
> 
> ---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 11h38 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 11h37 ----------
> 
> ...



Tu penses pouvoir transporter combien de kilos en plus de tes livres de classe?


----------



## r e m y (10 Mars 2012)

dude. a dit:
			
		

> genre ça:



Bizarre, mais moi je préfère ça






Certes y'a pas de poignée et ça ne vaut que 2000 Euros... je comprends que tu ne veuilles pas dépenser si peu


----------



## dude. (10 Mars 2012)

r e m y a dit:


> Bizarre, mais moi je préfère ça
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Non mais j'ai surtout envie de me faire mon truc moi meme et le modifier a ma guise...
c'est un 17" c'est ca?

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 12h17 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 12h15 ----------




rizoto a dit:


> Tu penses pouvoir transporter combien de kilos en plus de tes livres de classe?



J'ai pas de bouquin a transporter, XD.

Bon c'est bon j'ai compris personne n'aime mon idée rhololo!


----------



## Powerdom (10 Mars 2012)

Je ne dirais pas que personne ne l'aime, mais plutôt que nous la trouvons curieuse 

Ps : r e m y on te reconnaît plus....


----------



## rizoto (10 Mars 2012)

dude. a dit:


> Non mais j'ai surtout envie de me faire mon truc moi meme et le modifier a ma guise...
> c'est un 17" c'est ca?
> 
> ---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 12h17 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 12h15 ----------
> ...



Si je l'adore même !
T'as pas de bouquins à transporter? Ok, mais la question reste pertinente...


----------



## dude. (10 Mars 2012)

curieuse? je dirais plustot assez bizare mais bon...
Pour le poids je m'en fout assez, je bosses souvent dans la bagnol par contre donc faudra un truc robuste, et sans doute un gros ssd.
Je dirais un maximum de 9-10kilo, je sais c'est pas mal mais comme il passera ca vie entre chez moi la bagnol et le boulot c'est pas tres important...

c'est vraiment une tour transportable sur batterie quoi?!


----------



## Kamidh (10 Mars 2012)

3000  de budget et tu ne veux pas de joli MBP 17" ?! Il y a des trucs qui m'échappe dans ce monde...


----------



## dude. (10 Mars 2012)

Kamidh a dit:


> 3000  de budget et tu ne veux pas de joli MBP 17" ?! Il y a des trucs qui m'échappe dans ce monde...



Je veux m'éclater a construir ma propres machine comme je l'aime et pas acheter un truc tout pret.
un peu comme un pizza, je vais me la faire pas acheté un surgelé.
c'est dure a comprendre ca?


----------



## Kamidh (10 Mars 2012)

Honnêtement ? Oui 

Surtout dans le monde Apple, enfin après ce n'est que mon avis. Car tu vas être confronter à plus de problème que de plaisir d'utilisation. Ecran, batterie, etc...

Sur un Macbook Pro tu peux déjà modifier, disque dur, mémoire, superdrive et pour les plus courageux processeur.

Bonne recherche ta pas finis de tourner...


----------



## r e m y (10 Mars 2012)

Powerdom a dit:


> Ps : r e m y on te reconnaît plus....



Pourquoi?


----------



## dude. (10 Mars 2012)

attends on peu changer un procco sur un MBP? et la carte graph? la carte wifi?

c'est surtout a cause de ses 3 derniers point que je voulais me faire mon propres transportable...

Sur un 15" ou un 17"?


----------



## rizoto (10 Mars 2012)

En fait c'est quoi la question?


----------



## Kamidh (10 Mars 2012)

Processeur oui mais faut jouer du fer à souder ! Carte graphique non, carte wifi non !

Mais POURQUOI ??? Le Wifi N ne te suffit pas ? C'est quoi c'est ... !

De plus le 17" est équiper d'un connecteur Express Card qui te permet de brancher, carte graphique, carte wifi d'autres marques...

Pourquoi faire simple quand ont peut faire compliquer... sur orbite...


----------



## jonas971 (10 Mars 2012)

Après avoir lu votre discutions. Je n'y comprends Rien.

Peut être es-ce de ma faute, Qui ne conçoit pas aller en cour avec un Ordi de 10kilo qui plus est tourner vers le HardCore Gaming sachant que les cours sont pour étudier 

TRUC DE OUF, FOU D'UNE SOURI 


====> je sors...


----------



## rizoto (10 Mars 2012)

jonas971 a dit:


> Après avoir lu votre discutions. Je n'y comprends Rien.
> 
> Peut être es-ce de ma faute, Qui ne conçoit pas aller en cour avec un Ordi de 10kilo qui plus est tourner vers le HardCore Gaming sachant que les cours sont pour étudier
> 
> ...



Tout en sachant que l'utilisation principale se fera dans une voiture . Je vois bien l'écran sur le volant


----------



## dude. (10 Mars 2012)

Halala mais c'est bon je via sme faire mon projet tout seul penard si ça continu...



jonas971 a dit:


> Après avoir lu votre discutions. Je n'y comprends Rien.
> 
> Peut être es-ce de ma faute, Qui ne conçoit pas aller en cour avec un Ordi de 10kilo qui plus est tourner vers le HardCore Gaming sachant que les cours sont pour étudier
> 
> ...


Je vais pas en cours.



Kamidh a dit:


> Processeur oui mais faut jouer du fer à souder ! Carte graphique non, carte wifi non !
> 
> Mais POURQUOI ??? Le Wifi N ne te suffit pas ? C'est quoi c'est ... !
> 
> ...


la carte airport incompatible BT...
Pour la carte graphique on fait mieux quand meme...
et de tout façon je m'orienterais vers un 15" plustot, le 17 etant trop encombrant. 



rizoto a dit:


> Tout en sachant que l'utilisation principale se fera dans une voiture . Je vois bien l'écran sur le volant



étant architecte il m'arrive souvent d'aller sur le terrain et de me servir de mon mac sur place...

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 18h04 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 17h57 ----------

Et puis pourquoi vous pensez tous ue je vais en cours? :mouais:


----------



## jonas971 (10 Mars 2012)

Bon je ne veux pas te casser le morale hin. mais que nous soyons daccord, un rêve reste un rêve.

Réveille toi... Les Ordinateur Portable et Transportable(alienware MX 18) ça existe déjà...

 c'est comme si tu voulais revenir à la pré-histoire là.

Si j'ai bien compris.

Tu veux faire un Ordinateur *trans*portable avec des composants de tours fixe. 
C'est un rêve fou. une tour fixe consomme beaucoup trop.

un exemple simple.

Prends un onduleur... Branche y une tour fixe milieux de gamme (avec un écran sur ce même onduleur) et chronomètre en combien de temps ton onduleur te lâche.

réédite la même expérience avec un ordinateur portable où tu aura préalablement retirer la batterie et tu constatera qu'il te durera beaucoup plus long temps.


Ensuite réfléchis sur ton idée et reviens nous voir.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 16h22 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 16h13 ----------

Heum et oui 

Tu dit
*"un reve d'une machie de cours* qui serait facilement transportable*"*

Une machine du calibre du tiens: transportable oui

Mais facilement *NON*


Maintenant tu comprends peux être pourquoi...nous somme un peux...


----------



## rizoto (10 Mars 2012)

dude. a dit:


> ---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 18h04 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 17h57 ----------
> 
> Et puis pourquoi vous pensez tous ue je vais en cours? :mouais:



Tu l'as dit toi même : première phrase du premier post.

Honnêtement si c'est pour bosser. il te faut un truc fiable. Si tu dois montrer des plans à un client, tu ne vas pas le faire monter dans ta voiture et démarrer la tour quand même?

Monte toi une belle tour chez toi pour jouer et bidouiller avec un watercooling. Mais pour le boulot, évite. 

Perso, un archi qui présente des plans sur un PC dans une valise, je me méfie. (ça me fait un peu penser à l'avocat dans las vegas parano)


----------



## icerose (10 Mars 2012)

salut 
je te conseil de te tourner plutot sur des produit de type ITX 
se qui permet d'avoir se genre de carte mere 
http://www.itx-france.com/catalog/carte-m-re-jetway-jnf9a-q67-skt-155.html
pour avoir le socket 1555 
avec comme alimantation http://www.itx-france.com/catalog/alimentations_alimentation-itx.html
pour avoir le socket 1555 
et le reste sera ton choix 
apres tu as tout sur le site meme les boitiers et le reste 

mais bon courage car sa reste compliquer comme montage 
j'espere que que tu as des connaissance en montage et en programmation 
a plus


----------



## jonas971 (10 Mars 2012)

icerose a dit:


> salut
> je te conseil de te tourner plutot sur des produit de type ITX
> se qui permet d'avoir se genre de carte mere
> http://www.itx-france.com/catalog/carte-m-re-jetway-jnf9a-q67-skt-155.html
> ...





Almentation de 120 WaTT.
Le mec il veux une bête de course.
Avec un Core iX ensuite il n'y à même pas de port PCI-E pour mettre les carte d'extension.... 

Inenvisageable enfin je vois ça comme ça. des PCs de bureau j'en ai monter une petit quantité. Je crois savoir de quoi je parle.


----------



## icerose (10 Mars 2012)

ses le type que je parle ITX
apres je pige pas trop comment alimenter une tour avec des baterie 
les tour j en monte regulierement 
si s'est pour jouer il vaut mieux investir dans une psp lol


----------



## rizoto (10 Mars 2012)

icerose a dit:


> ses le type que je parle ITX
> apres je pige pas trop comment alimenter une tour avec des baterie
> les tour j en monte regulierement
> si s'est pour jouer il vaut mieux investir dans une psp lol



ça pique les yeux...  lol :hein:


----------



## Kamidh (10 Mars 2012)

dude. a dit:


> et de tout façon je m'orienterais vers un 15" plustot, le 17 etant trop encombrant.



Oh j'aime bcp celle la ! Ecran 17" trop encombrant... chercher l'erreur...


----------



## r e m y (10 Mars 2012)

Kamidh a dit:


> Oh j'aime bcp celle la ! Ecran 17" trop encombrant... chercher l'erreur...




Ben quoi?  il a peut-être une toute petite voiture!

Un grand écran dans une petite voiture, c'est pas pratique:


----------



## Kamidh (10 Mars 2012)

J'oubliai il faut aussi prévoir un bon overclocking sinon aucun intérêt !


----------



## Powerdom (10 Mars 2012)

C'est vrai qu'on fini par se demander ou dude veut en venir. Cela devient totalement incohérent. Surtout avec la remarque relevée plus haut du 17p trop encombrant, alors que dude veut une valise de 17 cm x 30 cm, sur 40cm. 

Je ne pense pas que dude parlait d'une machine de cours mais de course ! Mais son orthographe est aléatoire comme celle de icerose. D'ou une certaine incompréhension...


----------



## dude. (11 Mars 2012)

Bon bon bon lâchez l'affaire, je vois bien que c'est impossible, je vais plustot passer sur un macbook pro 15" (ma la carte graphique est pourrie et la carte wifi ne me convient pas)
ou un alienwar mais déjà je hais windows et encore plus dell, mais faut avouer que la machine est pas mal. XD


----------



## jonas971 (11 Mars 2012)

dude. a dit:


> je vais plustot passer sur un macbook pro 15" (ma la carte graphique est pourrie et la carte wifi ne me convient pas)



c'est quoi le souci de la carte wifi? Son rôle est bien de ce connecter  à un point wifi? non?

Et pour la carte le PRO 15, tu n'à qu'à prendre le Pro 17 Haut de Gamme avec la 6770 1go. Elle est très bien. Moi qui ai une 6750 512mo, je là trouve pas si mal... 

Pourquoi tu lui en veux?


----------



## Kamidh (11 Mars 2012)

Oui c'est quoi le problème de la carte Wi-Fi ??? Et je me répète mais le 17" à un port Express Card qui te permet de brancher CE QUE TU VEUX !


----------



## dude. (11 Mars 2012)

le truc de la carte wi-fi c'est qu'elle n'est pas compatible avec des trucs dont je parlerait pas ici car ici on parle pas de ca tout simplement.... 
en gros je devrais prendre un 17" avec une carte graphique en express card et un carte wifi en usb... vous voyez le bordel?


----------



## jonas971 (11 Mars 2012)

c'est toujours mon encombrant que ton mastodonte trans-portatif.


----------



## dude. (11 Mars 2012)

Juste un truc, quand on compar un alien war a un macbook pro.
deja il y a une difference de prix, l'alien war est mois chere, et en plus il y a une difference de matos... le matos d'un alienwar est quand meme beaucoup mieux.... alors pourquoi cette difference? le logo de apple est-il si chere?


----------



## jonas971 (11 Mars 2012)

Bah tu paye la marque, le but de toutes les entreprises est de faire du bénéfice. 

Là il se font du chiffre c'est à toi de voir... leur politique ne me plais pas non plus mais c'est ainsi. Il faut savoir mettre le prix. Si tu n'est pas près retourne sur PC.

Bon après on ne partira pas sur des comparaisons inter-marque ça ne mène à rien.


----------



## itOtO (11 Mars 2012)

Tu paies la coque en alu, le trackpad, l'autonomie, le poids et l'épaisseur, Mac OSX, l'écran haute-résolution...

Après c'est sûr le Alienware propose une meilleure carte graphique, mais bon c'est bien le seul truc qu'il ai de mieux!


----------



## DarkMoineau (11 Mars 2012)

Alienware il faut aussi se souvenir que ça a été racheté par Dell. Alors les Alienware étaient autrefois des machines très intéressantes par les gamer pour les gamer, mais aujourd'hui c'est du Dell vendu cher. Triste mais pour en avoir discuter avec des proprio d'Alienware, la qualité a fortement diminué. Après oui Apple fait de la marge, c'est connu. Mais ça n'explique pas toute la différence vis a vis d'Alienware.

Bref, pour un ordi portable j'avoue une grosse préférence pour le MacBook Pro (que je prendrais en mat a l'avenir). 

Par contre se monter une tour PC Watercoolé pour chez soit c'est super comme idée. La valise par contre...  A la rigueur avec UN Vrai boitier ventilé de Lian Li (le TU 200) dont voici le premier lien trouvé sur Google, je comprend l'idée, mais faire ça dans une valise, quand on a un budget de 3000&#8364;...


----------



## jonas971 (11 Mars 2012)

DarkMoineau a dit:


> je comprend l'idée, mais faire ça dans une valise, quand on a un budget de 3000...


 :mouais:... c'est du gâchis:rateau:


----------



## iMacounet (11 Mars 2012)

Personnellement je me suis payé un Dell XPS 17" L-702X (Pour ceux que ça interesse)

Et c'est une machine très puissante, avec une grosse batterie (9Cellules) qui tient 5/6 heures en navigation internet, et environ 9H en bureautique (Office...) 

Quad Core i7/8Go/750Gb/3Gb GT 555M+Intel HD/17,3" HD+ ...


----------



## DarkMoineau (11 Mars 2012)

jonas971 a dit:


> :mouais:... c'est du gâchis:rateau:



Bah y a des boîtiers adaptés qui ventilerons mieux la tour... Mais en transport rien ne vaut un portable.

Sinon vers 3000 y a pas des portables avec processeur desktop et grosses geforce ou Radeon en SLI/Crossfire, qui tiennent 30 minutes sur batterie?


----------



## r e m y (11 Mars 2012)

J'avais un peu de temps ce week-end...








et le modèle spécial gamer


----------



## jonas971 (11 Mars 2012)

r e m y a dit:


> J'avais un peu de temps ce week-end...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



je ne comprends pas trop ton modèle gamer...


----------



## ziommm (11 Mars 2012)

Si le problème de la carte réseau est le chipset incompatible avec des drivers custom (pour de l'injection, ce genre de trucs). Sache que la plupart des bricoleurs travaillent avec une carte réseau externe, un adaptateur USB, avec une antenne Wokfi, ce genre de trucs. Ça permet de choisir précisément le chipset le plus compatible.


----------



## r e m y (11 Mars 2012)

jonas971 a dit:


> je ne comprends pas trop ton modèle gamer...



T'as pas vu le Joystick tout en haut?


----------



## Kamidh (11 Mars 2012)

En gros dude cherche une machine sauce maison pour pirater les wifi du coin... Bah oui, utilisation principalement en voiture... Pas clair comme histoire quand meme.


----------



## rizoto (11 Mars 2012)

dude. a dit:


> Juste un truc, quand on compar un alien war a un macbook pro.
> deja il y a une difference de prix, l'alien war est mois chere, et en plus il y a une difference de matos... le matos d'un alienwar est quand meme beaucoup mieux.... alors pourquoi cette difference? le logo de apple est-il si chere?



Tu l'as dit toi même plus haut. Mac Os X

c'est moi ou ça sent le troll architecte qui veut faire des trucs pas clairs avec son wifi?

plus on avance, plus c'est bizarre ton histoire !!!


----------



## Anonyme (11 Mars 2012)

rizoto a dit:


> Tu l'as dit toi même plus haut. Mac Os X
> 
> c'est moi ou ça sent le troll architecte qui veut faire des trucs pas clairs avec son wifi?
> 
> plus on avance, plus c'est bizarre ton histoire !!!



Tu as voté au moins ? 
[YOUTUBE]<iframe width="560" height="315" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/PsTcfVBwXco" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>[/YOUTUBE]​
_*C'est quoi ce bazar*_   :afraid:

Alors que Danny il est était mieux :love::rose:

[YOUTUBE]<iframe width="560" height="315" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/3uInjzQgQ0Q" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>[/YOUTUBE]​Ou Lisa :love::love::love::love::love:

[YOUTUBE]<iframe width="560" height="315" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/8lz_HluIAfk" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>[/YOUTUBE]​
_*Alors d'accord Lisa elle ne faisait pas trop Eurovision, mais Danny&#8230; :love: !!!*_


----------



## dude. (12 Mars 2012)

ziommm a dit:


> Si le problème de la carte réseau est le chipset incompatible avec des drivers custom (pour de l'injection, ce genre de trucs). Sache que la plupart des bricoleurs travaillent avec une carte réseau externe, un adaptateur USB, avec une antenne Wokfi, ce genre de trucs. Ça permet de choisir précisément le chipset le plus compatible.


Ouai je sais c'est ce que je fais maintenant avec une alfa awus036NH a 2000 mw un vrai régal.



Kamidh a dit:


> En gros dude cherche une machine sauce maison pour pirater les wifi du coin... Bah oui, utilisation principalement en voiture... Pas clair comme histoire quand meme.



ABSOlUMENT PAS! alors la t'y es pas du tout! XD
Alors déja pour le topo je suis dans un pays ou on peu pirater le wifi de son voisin de facon LEGALL.
et deux je fais surtout ca pendant les longs nuit a l'hotel quand tu as oublié de demander la clé wep... (et croyez moi j'oublies souvent...  )
Sérieusement je m'en serts pas souvent mais j'aimerais avoir la possibilité de m'en servir juste au cas ou sans avoir a sortir tout le barda avec un cable USB de 30cm...

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 00h08 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 00h05 ----------




itOtO a dit:


> Tu paies la coque en alu, le trackpad, l'autonomie, le poids et l'épaisseur, Mac OSX, l'écran haute-résolution...
> 
> Après c'est sûr le Alienware propose une meilleure carte graphique, mais bon c'est bien le seul truc qu'il ai de mieux!



la coque en alu pourquoi pas, le trackpad heu... c'est pas ce qui coute le plus chere quand meme... l'autonomie c'est sure c'est l'une des meilleur mais bon... le poids bof l'épaisseur bof aussi, mac os X alors la OUI c'est vraiment le plus chere car se sont les seul a proposé des betes avec mac os X, l'écran bof aussi...
Le plus chere c'est surtout le logo et l'os. Mais c'est vrai que l'os est tres tres important quand meme!


----------



## tatouille (12 Mars 2012)

dude. a dit:


> Non mais j'ai surtout envie de me faire mon truc moi meme et le modifier a ma guise...
> c'est un 17" c'est ca?
> 
> ---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 12h17 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 12h15 ----------
> ...



:rateau: non ne te meprend point nous te prenons pour ce que tu es un jackytuning, quelque chose fini au pipi d'ane moisi ayant une cistite, le dude tu sors ou alors tu aimes les fessées


----------



## iMacounet (12 Mars 2012)

Kamidh, a bien raison, tu vas pirater le Wi-Fi des voisins! 

Et c'est quoi ce pays ou "Pirater le Wi-Fi des voisins est légal ?!"


----------



## Kamidh (12 Mars 2012)

Tiens original le pays qui autorise de piraté son voisin ? Ta le droit de le voler aussi ?

N'importe quoi !!! Vive la liberté !


----------



## itOtO (12 Mars 2012)

dude. a dit:
			
		

> la coque en alu pourquoi pas, le trackpad heu... c'est pas ce qui coute le plus chere quand meme... l'autonomie c'est sure c'est l'une des meilleur mais bon... le poids bof l'épaisseur bof aussi, mac os X alors la OUI c'est vraiment le plus chere car se sont les seul a proposé des betes avec mac os X, l'écran bof aussi...
> Le plus chere c'est surtout le logo et l'os. Mais c'est vrai que l'os est tres tres important quand meme!



Le trackpad, il faut avoir essayé celui des macbook pro pour voir la différence... Je me galère sur la majorité des PC portables car je n'arrive plus à me faire à leur trackpad tout pourri qui glisse pas et ne sont pas réactifs.
Le poids et l'épaisseur ne sont peut-être pas des critères majeurs pour toi, mais c'est bien ce qui explique le prix de la machine. C'est justement ça que tu paye car il faut bien se rendre compte du boulot et de toute la R&D nécessaire pour faire rentrer les composants dans un chassis monobloc beaucoup plus petit et plus léger, tout en conservant une ventilation efficace et une consommation électrique optimisée.
Mac OSX il coute 24, c'est largement négligeable.

Regarde simplement la tronche de l'intérieur d'un Alienware et celle d'un macbook pro et tu auras là toute la différence de prix qui s'explique d'elle même.


----------



## ergu (12 Mars 2012)

Si c'est pour l'utiliser en voiture, branche-le sur la batterie de ta caisse - tu vires le siège passager pour installer le matos et tu roules en K-2000 MAC OS X personnalisée.
La classe.


----------



## Arlequin (12 Mars 2012)

Ce genre de fil, le lundi de grand matin, ça me fout une iPatate d'enfer

merci


----------



## dude. (12 Mars 2012)

Vous êtes con... (vive l'amérique du sud pour la libereté!)
Quand un modo passera dans le coin il pourra supprimer le post.


----------



## tatouille (12 Mars 2012)

non ils gardent ca fait partie de la collection  allez prend un chewg  au lieu de chouiner


----------



## iMacounet (12 Mars 2012)

dude. a dit:


> Vous êtes con... (vive l'amérique du sud pour la libereté!)
> Quand un modo passera dans le coin il pourra supprimer le post.


Non, mais ta demande est irréalisable, donc tu n'a pas été pris au serieux, voilà tout.

Pour 2500 tu as un excellent MacBook Pro 17".


----------



## Kamidh (12 Mars 2012)

Amérique du Sud pour la liberté... 

Ton projet est vraiment farfelu, cela explique les réactions... Sur un forum Pc encore pourquoi pas... (mode troll), mais ici ! 

Quel plaisirs d'acheter un Mac et d'avoir ce déballage, cette finition, un produit certe un peu chère mais de qualité et durable.

Alors avoir un budget de 3000  pour faire une mallette un peu tordu, moche et pas fonctionnelle...


----------



## rizoto (12 Mars 2012)

eseldorm a dit:


> Tu as voté au moins ?
> [YOUTUBE]<iframe width="560" height="315" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/PsTcfVBwXco" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>[/YOUTUBE]​
> _*C'est quoi ce bazar*_   :afraid:
> 
> ...



Non, les samedi "melodifestivalen" c'est synonyme de défaite.

@Dude. 

Personne ne te retient de faire de la merde :hein:
Par contre, il faut que tu reviennes quand ton projet sera terminé. Ici, l'important c'est l'apple spirit. 

Revenons en aux questions techniques
Comme vas-tu faire pour utiliser une apple remote?


----------



## dude. (12 Mars 2012)

rizoto a dit:


> Non, les samedi "melodifestivalen" c'est synonyme de défaite.
> 
> @Dude.
> 
> ...



HAHAHAHAHAHA l'apple remote? le truc de base super important? XD
Je vais tout simplement pas m'en servir...


----------



## iMacounet (12 Mars 2012)

dude. a dit:


> HAHAHAHAHAHA l'apple remote? le truc de base super important? XD
> Je vais tout simplement pas m'en servir...


Ici, t'es obligé d'en avoir une.


----------



## dude. (12 Mars 2012)

iMacounet a dit:


> Ici, t'es obligé d'en avoir une.



comment ca?


----------



## Powerdom (12 Mars 2012)

C'est comme ça, t'es obligé. 
Et si tu postes une photo de ton bureau sans Apple remote la c'est pire.


----------



## dude. (12 Mars 2012)

Powerdom a dit:


> C'est comme ça, t'es obligé.
> Et si tu postes une photo de ton bureau sans Apple remote la c'est pire.



comment ca? X2 
alors deja "ici" ou ca?
et en quoi ca serait obligé d'avoir une stupide télécommande qui sert a pas grand chose?
et puis surtout c'est quoi cette histoire de photo sans remote bla bla bla?


----------



## Powerdom (12 Mars 2012)

dude. a dit:


> et puis surtout c'est quoi cette histoire de photo sans remote bla bla bla?



http://forums.macg.co/la-terrasse/a-quoi-ressemble-votre-bureau-v2-249404-54.html


----------



## ergu (12 Mars 2012)

Si t'as pas d'remote, t'es un looser avec ta valise tunning !


----------



## dude. (12 Mars 2012)

Powerdom a dit:


> http://forums.macg.co/la-terrasse/a-quoi-ressemble-votre-bureau-v2-249404-54.html



Bon d'accord ils sont pas contant parcequ'il a pas d'apple remote... et pourquoi ne sont-il pas contant?
Non mais franchement je comprends pas votre delire avec l'apple remote? en quoi est-ce si important?

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 18h51 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 18h18 ----------

attende j'esseperes que vous etes pas serieux sinon c'est du grand n'importe quoi!


----------



## rizoto (12 Mars 2012)

dude. a dit:


> Bon d'accord ils sont pas contant parcequ'il a pas d'apple remote... et pourquoi ne sont-il pas contant?
> Non mais franchement je comprends pas votre delire avec l'apple remote? en quoi est-ce si important?
> 
> ---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 18h51 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 18h18 ----------
> ...



Ici, c'est un forum technique Môôôsieur, on ne traite QUE de sujets sérieux. pour le reste il y a la terrasse avec sa faune 

L'apple remote est aux macusers ce que le sabre laser est aux jedi. Plus qu'une télécommande; c'est la prolongation de l'AppleSpirit vers le monde extérieur.


----------



## dude. (13 Mars 2012)

rizoto a dit:


> Ici, c'est un forum technique Môôôsieur, on ne traite QUE de sujets sérieux. pour le reste il y a la terrasse avec sa faune
> 
> L'apple remote est aux macusers ce que le sabre laser est aux jedi. Plus qu'une télécommande; c'est la prolongation de l'AppleSpirit vers le monde extérieur.



Je reves... a la limite qu'on me dise ca a propos du trackpad qui est proprs au macbook mais l'apple remote! hahaha! vous me faites bien rire, le prenez pas mal mais bon...


----------



## iMacounet (13 Mars 2012)

dude. a dit:


> Je reves... a la limite qu'on me dise ca a propos du trackpad qui est proprs au macbook mais l'apple remote! hahaha! vous me faites bien rire, le prenez pas mal mais bon...


C'est une règle très serieuse ici ! Si t'as pas une Apple Remote t'es un looser !

Tu nous a pris pour des jambons avec ton histoire de valise pc tuning de jacky, mais nous c'est tout à fait serieux !


----------



## jonas971 (13 Mars 2012)

Non sérieusement...l'apple Remote c'est totalement inutile :hein: sachant que tout ce qu'elle fait peux être réaliser avec clavier plus souris.

Je suis donc considéré comme un "looser"  domage...enfin je m'en fou l'imac est à 2 mètre de mon lit.:love: avec un ipod touch/iphone tu changes tes zik à ta guise...:rateau:

A QUOI ME SERT LA REMOTE?


----------



## Arlequin (13 Mars 2012)

jonas971 a dit:


> A QUOI ME SERT LA REMOTE?



oulah malheureux 

toi tu vas avoir des problèmes

'fin j'dis ça j'dis rien hein

y'en a qui n'ont peur de rien


----------



## ergu (13 Mars 2012)

Je vais signaler vos messages à la modération et me désabonner de ce fil de looser - peut-être même quitter ce forum si on y laisse dire de telles choses !


----------



## Arlequin (13 Mars 2012)

dude. a dit:


> Je reves...



c'est bon, t'es toujours raccord avec ton titre, c'est déjà ça 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 10h48 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 10h47 ----------




ergu a dit:


> Je vais signaler vos messages à la modération et me désabonner de ce fil de looser - peut-être même quitter ce forum si on y laisse dire de telles choses !



non non, pitité, pas une tournée d'adieu 

tout le monde n'est pas comme eux tu sais, allez, pour te rassurer, j'en ai deux..

... des remote ! 

rassuré ?


----------



## ergu (13 Mars 2012)

Arlequin a dit:


> pour te rassurer, j'en ai deux..
> 
> ... des remote !



Tout le monde sait que tu en fais collection, Arlequin.


----------



## Arlequin (13 Mars 2012)

en effet

avant d'être un _coup de coeur_, c'est surtout _une audace_ qui m'a amené à une vraie _histoire d'amour_


----------



## ergu (13 Mars 2012)

_dude. un jeune architecte brun et mystérieux portait toujours avec lui une imposante valise.
Quels terribles secrets cachait-elle ? Peut-être les lettres d'un amour perdu...
A la recherche de l'amour, il attérit sur les forums MAcGeneration.
Hélas, trois fois hélas, il n'avait pas d'Apple Remote !

Si, au moins, il avait été médecein..._


----------



## Keikoku (13 Mars 2012)

ergu a dit:


> _dude. un jeune architecte brun et mystérieux portait toujours avec lui une imposante valise.
> Quels terribles secrets cachait-elle ? Peut-être les lettres d'un amour perdu...
> A la recherche de l'amour, il attérit sur les forums MAcGeneration.
> Hélas, trois fois hélas, il n'avait pas d'Apple Remote !
> ...



Epique


----------



## Powerdom (13 Mars 2012)

Ne pas avoir de remote chez soi ça porte la poisse

On vous aura prévenu


----------



## Kamidh (13 Mars 2012)

C'est la valise maudite !!!


----------



## dude. (13 Mars 2012)

si encore vous preniez le coté technique de l'apple remote pour la rendre aussi importante... mais la c'est patétique! Demandez qu'on me vire du forum, faites les gros yeux ou se que vous voulez, vous me fait tellement pitié/rire je m'en contre-balance!


----------



## Keikoku (13 Mars 2012)

dude. a dit:


> si encore vous preniez le coté technique de l'apple remote pour la rendre aussi importante... mais la c'est patétique! Demandez qu'on me vire du forum, faites les gros yeux ou se que vous voulez, vous me fait tellement pitié/rire je m'en contre-balance!



l... lol?


----------



## ergu (13 Mars 2012)

Mais exactement !!!
Qu'on le chasse !!!
Qu'on efface son nom de la liste des membres et punisse de ban pour dix ans quiconque osera le prononcer !!!
Et qu'on congèle ce fil pour l'édification des générations futures : de la Remote point tu ne médiras !!!

C'est pourtant pas compliqué !!!


----------



## rizoto (13 Mars 2012)

Donc tu veux faire tes Valises !? 

La révocation de ton inscription a macgeneration ne se fait que par lettre manuscrite. A l'inverse de l'inscription qui elle ne demande aucun prérequis, l'abandon de macgeneration doit être motive et ne peut se faire a la légère. 

Bref, La sélection se fait a la sortie. Tu l'auras compris, ceci explique le niveau abyssale des forums soi-disant techniques.


----------



## Kamidh (13 Mars 2012)

Il ne faut pas oublier qu'il faut au moins 2 génération de remote en sa position pour être autorisé à quitter le forum.

Perso j'en ai 3 mais chut... c'est secret


----------



## thebiglebowsky (13 Mars 2012)

Malgré ma sympathie pour le dude rateau, merci de bien vouloir noter que je ne cautionne pas ses propos !
Afficher une telle méconnaissance de ce bijou technologique qu'est l'Apple Remote me laisse sans voix et est indigne de ce forum.


ps : bande de nases !:love:


----------



## Toum'aï (13 Mars 2012)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Malgré ma sympathie pour le dude rateau, merci de bien vouloir noter que je ne cautionne pas ses propos !



Mais, mais pourtant...
Le Dude...



C'est toi !


----------



## iMacounet (13 Mars 2012)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Malgré ma sympathie pour le dude rateau, merci de bien vouloir noter que je ne cautionne pas ses propos !
> Afficher une telle méconnaissance de ce bijou technologique qu'est l'Apple Remote me laisse sans voix et est indigne de ce forum.
> 
> 
> ps : bande de nases !:love:


L'Apple Spirit n'est pas en toi !! Vade retro !!


----------



## Anonyme (13 Mars 2012)

Je ne trouve pas ça normal que l'on ne puisse pas troller en paix


----------



## thebiglebowsky (13 Mars 2012)

rizoto a dit:


> L'apple remote est aux macusers ce que le sabre laser est aux jedi. Plus qu'une télécommande; c'est la prolongation de l'AppleSpirit vers le monde extérieur.


J'ai demandé à ce que ce soit repris dans "La citation du jour" .... C'est carrément superbe et inattendu !!!!! ... chapeau bas !


----------



## momo-fr (13 Mars 2012)

Si je comprend bien Dude, tu veux faire truc dans ce style :












Ou alors tu partirais plutôt dans ce genre :











  ​


----------



## Sly54 (14 Mars 2012)

momo-fr a dit:


> ​




Trop la classe ce presse papiers - range enveloppes - chauffant !


----------



## Arlequin (14 Mars 2012)

ah j'aime particulièrement le dernier :love:

très ... rétro futuriste ... on peut aisément l'imaginer sur le bureau de l'amiral James T. Kirk 

edit: SLY tu casses toute la magie


----------



## Powerdom (14 Mars 2012)

Mais sinon pour info, c'est quoi ce truc ?

Comme on est jamais si bien servi que par soi même. j'ai passé l'image à la googuelinette


----------



## Sly54 (14 Mars 2012)

Arlequin a dit:


> edit: SLY tu casses toute la magie


Pardon Arlequin : la case "_poète_" est absente chez moi :rose:


----------



## tatouille (18 Mars 2012)

Sly54 a dit:


> Pardon Arlequin : la case "_poète_" est absente chez moi :rose:



c'est l'apple spirit


----------

